# Need some feedback.



## JCD25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello veterans,



So, I've been doing ALOT of research before I got my bow, and EVEN MORE since I've received mine. One of the things I really got interested in was applying a "D" loop to my string. Now, I was set up with a brass knock, but I noticed that the serving started to become undone where the release was being applied. No big deal, but I want to make sure I salvage what I have of course. So I went online, and did some investigating on the "D" loop in relation to the knocking point and anchor, but I could not find any, or I'm at least having a little trouble finding it. 

Well Regardless I applied the "D" loop to my bow, and shot it this morning. I noticed I was shooting high, but consistently. So, I adjusted my sights and it was okay again. But, once the string stretched out a bit, my shots became a _wee_ bit high and to the left. (I am LH BTW). So, obviously this affects my draw length, but since the "D" loop is right behind the knock, does this change my anchor point? ( Side note: I am still able to fully draw the length till I hit the back wall.)

What I've done this morning after my shooting session in the back yard was tightened up my "D" loop even more closer to the string. I did about 5 draws back with my release hooked to it so the string will stretch to the new shorted, more tighter fit I gave it. My anchor point feels normal again. However, I haven't shot since. I'll find out tomorrow morning.

Would like some feedback though, please! And, Thank You!

I am a novice, now shooting for 1 week now . I am undoubtedly addicted to this sport, so much so I have have stopped smoking cigarettes for the same amount of time. Who knew the cure would be archery. One would have thought that being a runner and a hiker would have been done the trick, but after all these years......


----------



## JCD25 (Mar 16, 2012)

BTW. My groups are now extremely tight since the application of the "D" loop.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the reason you had to adj.the sights is;before you were shooting off the string below the arrow nock. now your even with the arrow. both have - side and A + SIDE .with out the loop you have serving wear, with it the loop hits the shaft on release.


----------



## JCD25 (Mar 16, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> the reason you had to adj.the sights is;before you were shooting off the string below the arrow nock. now your even with the arrow. both have - side and A + SIDE .with out the loop you have serving wear, with it the loop hits the shaft on release.


I've installed a string decelerator; one would think that would help with the problem with the loop hitting the shaft, or would that not be the case?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a little technical, but I'll try to explain it. 

Adding the D loop did not change your bow's draw length. You have the same power stroke before the D loop as after the D loop. This is important because of arrow spine which is another subject.

However, adding the D loop changes your anchor point by the length of the loop. Usually adding a D loop means that you should shorten the bow's DL by an equal amount to maintain the same alignment and back engagement. Each archer has a draw length that fits them the best and gives the steadiest groups. One of the best compound archers ever, said that he spent more time tuning a new bow's draw length than all other tuning combined. 

Also, because your release is positioned a little higher, you will likely need to raise your peep a little. This keeps your same head position. Head position is important because it's a big factor in balance and stability.

It's usually a good idea for a new archer to work with a coach to be sure that they are starting right. I didn't and it's taking me years to overcome the bad habits that I learned by trying to do it without a coach.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## JCD25 (Mar 16, 2012)

aread said:


> It's a little technical, but I'll try to explain it.
> 
> Adding the D loop did not change your bow's draw length. You have the same power stroke before the D loop as after the D loop. This is important because of arrow spine which is another subject.
> 
> ...



Thanks Allen. 

I will say that with the loop, my stance is more straight, but my pull back to the anchor point is back about 3/4 of an inch. However (since i got bored, and curious) i shot a few more rounds. Again, much tighter groups and slightly to the left of center, w/ the occasional bad shot. So, ive seen the improvement. Granted it is at 20 yards, but ill be pleased to be that consistant when i finally make it out to a hunt. 

As for a coach, it would be ideal, but ill work with what ive got for now.


----------

